
An Online Course on Gravitational Waves - wwarner
http://astro-gr.org/online-course-gravitational-waves/
======
wwarner
My curiosity was most satisfied by Kip Thorne's lectures [0][1] on the physics
of the detector itself and how they formed a strategy to build such a
sensitive instrument.

[0] [https://youtu.be/mGdbI24FvXQ](https://youtu.be/mGdbI24FvXQ) [1]
[https://youtu.be/JwLZ_1joqC8](https://youtu.be/JwLZ_1joqC8)

